# Any info on: XE-1 HID , EagleEye HID, The TORCH Halogen



## swing (Dec 16, 2008)

Anyone ever try or compare beamshots on these tube-styles?
they look small and intense (if not outright dangerous!)

XenonTorch.com Eagle Eye 3000 lumen HID
http://www.xenontorch.com/Products.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2m27GI1aJU

XE-1 Focusable 3500 lumen HID
[email protected] 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfD6bagl-48&feature=related

"The Torch" - Wicked Lasers firestarting 100w halogen 4100 lumen
http://www.wickedlasers.com/lasers/Wicked_Lights-74-0.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiKzrnKR3Ts&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsV3-IvS8UA&NR=1


----------



## Patriot (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome to CPF.

All of these lights have been discussed here at one time or another. The HID's are generic Asian lights available from ebay. Frankly they're not up to the quality or performance enjoyed by most CPFers. The "Torch" is a newer rendition of a light developed right here by one of CPF's members and custom builders. Wicked lasers worked directely with member *cmacclel* (mac) to help them develop the light under an agreement. 

Mac's Custom's page is here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=96


----------



## swing (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: info on: XE-1 HID , EagleEye HID, The TORCH Halogen*

I would still like to see a beamshot comparison of these with the Amondotech N30 or even a POD - 
Once i saw that, Id know where they fall into the mix.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: info on: XE-1 HID , EagleEye HID, The TORCH Halogen*



swing said:


> I would still like to see a beamshot comparison of these with the Amondotech N30 or even a POD -
> Once i saw that, Id know where they fall into the mix.




You can review that here: 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198645&highlight=shootout

You'll be comparing the closest light to the EagleEye which would be the Microfire K3500. It's likely that the Microfire will be brighter slightly brighter than the EagleEye, but as least you'll have an idea.

My main concern would still be purchasing a quality item of tested performance when making that kind of investment.


----------



## swing (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: beamshots for XE-1 HID , EagleEye HID, The TORCH Halogen*

Thanks! 

1) Hmmm - Is it me, or are the 3500 beams brighter than the N30?!

2) What are the lights named HB1, HB2, etc?

3) Any beamshots of Mac's "Torch" that you know of?

4) Would JetskiMark consider building build me a Hyperblitz?

JM!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: beamshots for XE-1 HID , EagleEye HID, The TORCH Halogen*



swing said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 1) Hmmm - Is it me, or are the 3500 beams brighter than the N30?!
> 
> ...






1) Just an illusion. The N30 throws substantially further. Note the light falling on the tower structure itself and don't be fooled be the light falling on the ground near the bottom of the picture frame.

2)They're part of a small production run from Group 5 Engineering. Use the search function with "HB1" "HB2" and you'll find the info you're looking for.

3)The Mac's torch would perform very poorly against the lights in the Shootout IV test. They're all flood. I found this thread using the search function: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/140922

4)You'd have to PM him and ask. I'm sure he's had many requests but his is the only one I've seen here.


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 18, 2008)

I got this light: XenonTorch.com Eagle Eye 3000 lumen HID. It's kind of huge, I'd rather get the microfire K3500 if I got the extra budget and K3500 is much more compact in size. 

Actual run time is only about 30 to 45 mins. Charging took about 5 - 6 hrs. What u pay is what u get.


----------

